# I'm dead



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm started to think that I'm really dead but the doctors are trying to convince me that I'm not. The whole world is working together to make it seem like I didn't die.

All of you on these forums are a part of trying to fool me. They call it derealization to make it seem like I'm not the only one but having what I have is really fucking impossible.

I had a doctor fooled me really hard into thinking I wasn't dead and she left me. Since you fuckers are working together into fooling me think about it how is it possible that you're fucking alive with derealization.

Am I over thinking this stuff?... Your answers won't matter I finally found out what's going on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

WATCH OUT THE SCHIZOPHRENIA IS AFTER YOU


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you might have schizophrenia if you truly think you're dead. But not to say for sure or anything. You may really FEEL like you're dead with DP, but to actually believe it is a different thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Lostwanderer said:


> I think you might have schizophrenia if you truly think you're dead. But not to say for sure or anything. You may really FEEL like you're dead with DP, but to actually believe it is a different thing.


Agreed


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't judge me !


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

cotards syndrome. Like DP, but you think you're dead. I can understand this. Hell, I feel dead.


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

PhoenixDown said:


> cotards syndrome. Like DP, but you think you're dead. I can understand this. Hell, I feel dead.


I dont think it's schizophrenic. I've had the same assumptions sometimes. It's "fun" and more "comforting" to believe wacky things temporarily because you can't come to accept whats actually happening.

I dont think he actually thinks this.


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

Woah, Ive had these thoughts like thinking that I died months ago and I'm basiically a walking zombie or that my life is just a hoax that intelligent aliens
Have put I front of me to see how I react lol, but Deep down I can tell its anxiety kicking in that's making me think irrational.

Although with dp I read that you can still tell its reality however fucked up you feel so maybe your right and don't have it.. Must be contard syndrome..
I'll assume that you are now thinking that we are thinking " shit his onto us lets make him think something else aka contard syndrome" and that his not actually dead.

Anyway you sound like you need help and find someone you trust like family to help you get through this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't really feel this way but their has to be reason we all feel this way. Before you got dp would you believe somebody if they explain what dp is to you? Of course not you would think the person is lying and it's impossible to feel this way.

The reason I feel dead is because how the hell how can someone's life change so much to feeling happy to feeling like you died and that you have to die again to escape this tortured.

I feel like I'm being tested by someone, I don't even think the doctors believe me, I think doctors say they do and play along. I recently lost my psychiatrist, she was the only person I trusted in this world. She was the only person who gets me, she's the best thing that happened to me but now she's gone. How the fuck is this possible? She won't return my calls and email, she doesn't want to treat me anymore.
This can't be real, only person you connected with is gone this has to be a nightmare and I've had enough.

I think I've convinced myself that I'm dead or life is just a dream, her leaving me pretty much confirm this. It's impossible ! I give up. The really sad part about this is that everytime I would I see her my derealization would leave for about 1 minute at a time and only would happened when me and her were talking. That's gone now she was the only hope I had to beat my derealization.....someone please kill me.


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

ImMentallyILL said:


> I think I've convinced myself that I'm dead or life is just a dream, her leaving me pretty much confirm this. It's impossible ! I give up. The really sad part about this is that everytime I would I see her my derealization would leave for about 1 minute at a time and only would happened when me and her were talking. That's gone now she was the only hope I had to beat my derealization.....someone please kill me.


You just need someone to talk to who will understand. Like this forum. If youre interested, I started a video log topic where we could talk with each other that way? I did it and I found it pretty therapeutic. I plan on doing it once a week whether or not people respond.


----------



## miguelmalato (Jan 9, 2012)

ImMentallyILL said:


> I'm started to think that I'm really dead but the doctors are trying to convince me that I'm not. The whole world is working together to make it seem like I didn't die.
> 
> All of you on these forums are a part of trying to fool me. They call it derealization to make it seem like I'm not the only one but having what I have is really fucking impossible.
> 
> ...


I frenquently think of the same.

But I found that there is a mental truth that you can tell yourself, a quite insightfull rationalization that helps relieve that stubborn dogma of yours.

Take some time to reflect on the following:

"How can you be dead, if you just wrote what you just did? You wrote something, you were at your computer's side, and you wrote in your keyboard.
It takes life and will to do something like that. In fact, it takes life and will to do anything at all.

Dead things, stay dead. Dead things, don't do anything. They are motionless. They don't do anything, they don't think, they don't act.

The slighest remnant of brain activity is PROOF that you exist.

You just can't FEEL that way, but just because you can't feel it's real, doesn't mean it isn't real. Of course, thinking of something is clearly not the same as feeling something.
All significance, all meaning, is attribued to what you feel instead of what you reason. Emotion is stronger than Reason. 
that is the way we function.

Think of it this way: If you you were feeling sad about your girlfriend dumping you, and suppose you would slip into a minor episode of depression.
Would you consider yourself sick?

Probably.

But you wouldn't be. Because if you were sick, then a couple of drinks and some shared tales with a friend wouldn't cure it.

Another example:
Suppose you had a little tummy ache. And you felt this sudden urge to rush into the bathroom and vomit.
The following words would probably cross your mind: Hell, I am sick. I feel so bad. I think I am going to die!!

Obviously not!"


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Macky is that video suppose make me feel bad? I couldn't stop laughing I can relate a little

That guy is really depressed, but I'm not fully convinced that I'm dead. I thought someone with dp like yourself would understand why he feels that way. Share your thoughts por favor?


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

If you're dead how are you here typing this?

Death is just that. The absence of life. You won't "know" you're dead, or know anything for that matter. Stop being so silly.


----------



## Macky (Mar 22, 2012)

ImMentallyILL said:


> Hey Macky is that video suppose make me feel bad? I couldn't stop laughing I can relate a little
> 
> That guy is really depressed, but I'm not fully convinced that I'm dead. I thought someone with dp like yourself would understand why he feels that way. Share your thoughts por favor?


Hi I'mMentallyIll,

I think he's just an actor, though a pretty convincing one at that. I think there's a difference between nihilistic delusions and depersonalization. People who are depersonalized, I think, feel like they're dead or that they don't have any emotions. They don't actually think they're dead or that their organs have failed. Reading your post, I thought you actually thought you were dead -- couldn't really tell.

People with nihilistic delusions actually think they're not alive anymore, like the guy in the video.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Dude, ive thought weird shit like this too, its IRRATIONAL ...ur not schizo...you're dp/dr just makes u think weird shit


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Macky said:


> Hi I'mMentallyIll,
> 
> I think he's just an actor, though a pretty convincing one at that. I think there's a difference between nihilistic delusions and depersonalization. People who are depersonalized, I think, feel like they're dead or that they don't have any emotions. They don't actually think they're dead or that their organs have failed. Reading your post, I thought you actually thought you were dead -- couldn't really tell.
> 
> People with nihilistic delusions actually think they're not alive anymore, like the guy in the video.


Sorry for wasting everybody's time, but I wrote this thread when I was really depressed. I'm not dead I know it... It just feels like it because let's be honest dp/dr is hell. We just suffer from major anxiety and can't cope with stress.

Peace & Love


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

It doesn't matter if you are dead or alive or if it is all a dream or not, you still have to find a way to deal with whatever reality you are faced with in the best way possible, how you classify it doesn't really matter.


----------

